# Who lives on 2 wheels? Scooter tramp, motorcycle hobo



## Deleted member 22934 (Dec 18, 2019)

I've travelled like 17 states by motorcycle... I'm not talking about weekend trips or vacation time for a week once a year... I'm talking, long term. Anyways, I lived like that on and off for the past few years... I been riding motor cycles all my life, but actually living off a bike, maybe 2 years full-time... Anyways, don't really know anybody who's doing it full-time... There's quite a few on YouTube, but I don't personally know any of them... Anybody on this site, on two wheels?


----------



## brando (Dec 18, 2019)

george990 said:


> I've travelled like 17 states by motorcycle... I'm not talking about weekend trips or vacation time for a week once a year... I'm talking, long term. Anyways, I lived like that on and off for the past few years... I been riding motor cycles all my life, but actually living off a bike, maybe 2 years full-time... Anyways, don't really know anybody who's doing it full-time... There's quite a few on YouTube, but I don't personally know any of them... Anybody on this site, on two wheels?


Travelling by motorcycle right now. It's been about 2 months since I set out. Admittedly, I've ended up housed most of that time with family and friends. That wasn't the plan- I'm all geared up for camping, but I'm not one to turn down a comfy place and some side dough when it comes around.


----------



## starfarer (Dec 18, 2019)

I did it maybe five/ six years on my Vespa!


----------



## Deleted member 22934 (Dec 18, 2019)

brando said:


> Travelling by motorcycle right now. It's been about 2 months since I set out. Admittedly, I've ended up housed most of that time with family and friends. That wasn't the plan- I'm all geared up for camping, but I'm not one to turn down a comfy place and some side dough when it comes around.
> View attachment 53828


 
ya bro, that's understandable... Just looking for folks to ride with... Im basically living here for the same reasons as you... But truth be told, I've got a few enemies in this area, and very few friends... What's state or area are you in?


----------



## Deleted member 22934 (Dec 18, 2019)

starfarer said:


> I did it maybe five/ six years on my Vespa!



Damn man, that puts the meaning behind the phrase, ⁿscooter tranp"... Hey if it's got two wheels and the motor runs, it's hard to beat... What state or area are you out of? Do you still have it? Are you living the nomad life or are you housed up or home bumming or what


----------



## Deleted member 22934 (Dec 18, 2019)

Brando, love your bike by the way... Man if you were close to where I'm at, I'd love to go exploring with you... I've never been a big fan of the baggy pants, app hangers, cut fender, gangster type... But show me a dude who's got a milk crate bolted to his rear fender and I know we could be friends... Hahaha know what I'm saying... I'm more of a saddlebags, windshield, trunk box and light weight camping gear kinda guy myself .. I love riding bikes and camping off my motorcycle... I've lived for nearly 2 years just with everything I had on my bike and camped everywhere I could along the way... On YouTube there's scooter tramp Scotty and sadle tramp and a bunch of other channels like it, and I kinda don't see my future going any other direction than Moto tramping... But it would sure make all the difference in the world to get to know some like minded folks to share the adventures with along the way


----------



## brando (Dec 19, 2019)

george990 said:


> Brando, love your bike by the way... Man if you were close to where I'm at, I'd love to go exploring with you... I've never been a big fan of the baggy pants, app hangers, cut fender, gangster type... But show me a dude who's got a milk crate bolted to his rear fender and I know we could be friends... Hahaha know what I'm saying... I'm more of a saddlebags, windshield, trunk box and light weight camping gear kinda guy myself .. I love riding bikes and camping off my motorcycle... I've lived for nearly 2 years just with everything I had on my bike and camped everywhere I could along the way... On YouTube there's scooter tramp Scotty and sadle tramp and a bunch of other channels like it, and I kinda don't see my future going any other direction than Moto tramping... But it would sure make all the difference in the world to get to know some like minded folks to share the adventures with along the way


I'm currently in the FL Keys. Scored a sweet deal doing a bit of yardwork in exchange for a stay in a vacant beach house. Where are you located?


----------



## WyldLyfe (Dec 19, 2019)

Do u need a license for a scooter? I don't even like em but just wondering, theres these cool bikes people ride round here some times, bush bike with motor on it but police chase ya for that, because mans law say no, but there fast an zip round. Im also interested how you guys seem to fit so much stuff on your bikes.. pushbikes mostly, they look like they got stuff poking out everywhere but ya can still ride em good, so thats good. Maybe one of you can do a write up tutorial explaining this, or know any good youtube videos.. I say this cause I may need to utilize a push bike a bit soon.. or something.. thx


----------



## starfarer (Dec 19, 2019)

george990 said:


> Damn man, that puts the meaning behind the phrase, ⁿscooter tranp"... Hey if it's got two wheels and the motor runs, it's hard to beat... What state or area are you out of? Do you still have it? Are you living the nomad life or are you housed up or home bumming or what


----------



## Deleted member 22934 (Dec 19, 2019)

brando said:


> I'm currently in the FL Keys. Scored a sweet deal doing a bit of yardwork in exchange for a stay in a vacant beach house. Where are you located?



That's bad ass bro. I'm out of Arizona...


----------



## Deleted member 22934 (Dec 19, 2019)

WyldLyfe said:


> Do u need a license for a scooter? I don't even like em but just wondering, theres these cool bikes people ride round here some times, bush bike with motor on it but police chase ya for that, because mans law say no, but there fast an zip round. Im also interested how you guys seem to fit so much stuff on your bikes.. pushbikes mostly, they look like they got stuff poking out everywhere but ya can still ride em good, so thats good. Maybe one of you can do a write up tutorial explaining this, or know any good youtube videos.. I say this cause I may need to utilize a push bike a bit soon.. or something.. thx



If it's more than 49cc then you need insurance and license... The little 49cc will get you around the neighborhoods, but you couldn't get the highway or travel any long distances


----------



## superphoenix (Dec 20, 2019)

One of my friends mopeds everywhere. My friend's about to do a cross country moto trip. And a lot of people I've met on my travels on the West Coast have put in several months living out of their motorcycles. They're out there. 

I was on my bicycle full-time all this summer. You can probably find the post in my message history.


----------



## starfarer (Dec 22, 2019)

WyldLyfe said:


> Do u need a license for a scooter? I don't even like em but just wondering, theres these cool bikes people ride round here some times, bush bike with motor on it but police chase ya for that, because mans law say no, but there fast an zip round. Im also interested how you guys seem to fit so much stuff on your bikes.. pushbikes mostly, they look like they got stuff poking out everywhere but ya can still ride em good, so thats good. Maybe one of you can do a write up tutorial explaining this, or know any good youtube videos.. I say this cause I may need to utilize a push bike a bit soon.. or something.. thx


well you do! HOWEVER at my place i havent SEEN a cop for four years! so up and down the mountain i ride a postie bike i got for thirty biucks, no headlight,tailight,front brake, indicators, seat made out of a raincoat and the back brakes are a memory !


----------



## starfarer (Dec 22, 2019)

george990 said:


> Damn man, that puts the meaning behind the phrase, ⁿscooter tranp"... Hey if it's got two wheels and the motor runs, it's hard to beat... What state or area are you out of? Do you still have it? Are you living the nomad life or are you housed up or home bumming or what


still got the vespa! im in tasmania near antartica, ive taken it to Quensland and back! right now im living in a shipping container, but you never know hahahaha


----------



## starfarer (Dec 22, 2019)

me and teh vespa outside of a second hand shop where a 70/80 (???) yr old woman told me graphic stories of her youthful sex life in the hills around Rome on her vespa! for some reason old italians have this "thing" about telling me , when they see teh vespa, about their youthful experiences!!!


----------



## WyldLyfe (Dec 23, 2019)

starfarer said:


> well you do! HOWEVER at my place i havent SEEN a cop for four years! so up and down the mountain i ride a postie bike i got for thirty biucks, no headlight,tailight,front brake, indicators, seat made out of a raincoat and the back brakes are a memory !



Good stuff brother, the police are annoying as shit, Im getting a motorized push bike, just spoke with the kid who makes em $250 for one that can go 60km hr, $400 for one that can go 100km hr apparently.. going with the first one..

Your lucky you live out in the middle of whoop whoop no where, I too enjoy the middle of nowheres and often go to those places, even tho im originally from the streets, iv been gravitating out more an more.. bit back n forth atm tho.


----------



## starfarer (Dec 23, 2019)

WyldLyfe said:


> Good stuff brother, the police are annoying as shit, Im getting a motorized push bike, just spoke with the kid who makes em $250 for one that can go 60km hr, $400 for one that can go 100km hr apparently.. going with the first one..
> 
> Your lucky you live out in the middle of whoop whoop no where, I too enjoy the middle of nowheres and often go to those places, even tho im originally from the streets, iv been gravitating out more an more.. bit back n forth atm tho.


 I had a motorised bicycle for yonks! But in Hobart you get pulled over a lot cause most drink drivers use them!


----------



## cixcell (Jan 20, 2020)

This is probably gonna be me soon. Looking at getting a scooter here in mesa az


----------

